# Smoker package



## Gertythadirtygoat (Jun 1, 2007)

So has anyone with a 05 or 06 deleted the smoker package out of the middle console?


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

No, but I had seen a great MSD dash hawk and GPS bezel that looks like a nice fit in its place. But expensive.


----------



## Gertythadirtygoat (Jun 1, 2007)

I think i saw that GPS thing. i think i saw were someone else on the forum put it in. Man as i remember it looked awesome!! thats actually something worth doing i think! I was actually wanted to put boost controller there when i turbo


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I never had the smoker package. If memory serves me right, the smokers package included an ash tray, lighter, and another power outlet under the stereo. Without the package there is a flip door there.

Smoking in my cars? :shutme


----------



## PAULCAPASSO (Dec 25, 2007)

I was thinkin about going to a metal fab shop and having one custom made.. I know it will be alot cheaper then that 300 dollar one. CnC Machined and then make brackets and velcro the plate in that holds the dashhawk.. I'll get some Ideas and I'll keep you posted. It cant be that hard to make something nice for that pocket. Option 2. see if your local cellular verizon store has what they used to install cell phone kits on. it was a thin piece of metal that installed next to the radio on most cars. It's called a "Pro Fit Mount" was a clean install and cheap.


----------

